# long term rent in Rhodes



## Bernie Dodd (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a house to rent in Rhodes from February 2013. I will be working in Kalavarda so anything in Tholos, Fanes, Soroni or Kalavarda areas would be considered.


----------

